# UK issues first yuan bond outside China



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Britain has launched a yuan-denominated sovereign bond, the first of its kind by a Western nation outside China and the largest ever non-Chinese issue.

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/bus...090924111?nk=17376284898ea356c405161ebf622e86


----------

